# Delta Brakes



## astrowolf (Sep 11, 2012)

Just wondering if these are worth the beauty to hassle ratio.

It seems as if they are as pretty as things get, but also impossible to install, and their workings seem super hit or miss. Some people claim they are the best ever, while others say they are all or nothing.

Are they worth the trouble? anyone have a pair who wants to chime in? 

they really do look lovely.


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

I had a pair of CDA deltas in 1990 and ran a set of C Record in 1991-92.

I read lots of internet talk of them not working too well...I wonder if any one touting these opinions have ever actually owned them!? In my experience, they worked very well if set up properly, I found they require more lever travel therefore allowing the internal parallelogram mechanism to do its thing. This internal mechanism was revised I think three times and is referred to 4 link/5 link system....google search this for more info.

I found modulation to about the best of any road brake i've ever tried. They are not difficult to install at all, just take your time aligning pads and make sure you get a 3.5mm allen key for the pinch bolt...ebay '3.5mm allen key'...sorted!!

Funny you should ask about this as I've just bought another set for my C Record based retro build and after the passage of 20 or so years, my statement still stands....they work well!

Regardless...get them and be prepared for lots of attention at any coffee stop, that in itself makes them 'totally worth it' :thumbsup:


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

The earlier versions (first and second gen) pictured below did not work well at all.










The redesigned later versions are quite powerful.










Cable nut takes a 3.5mm allen. Readily available here in Canada.

I never found too much trouble to set up. Work best with the matching brake levers, although mine are working fine with Modolo levers. Really need a new cable with each install so that the end can be held for setting up, then trimmed.


----------



## bcmf (Feb 1, 2010)

Had the c record redesigned model in the early 90's on a TEAM 7-ELEVEN Merckx.
Agree with the 2 above. Those who had trouble must have the 1st gen as I always found them superb.


----------



## astrowolf (Sep 11, 2012)

looking for a pair for less than 150... the hunt is on. 

thanks to all for the help.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

astrowolf said:


> looking for a pair for less than 150... the hunt is on.
> 
> thanks to all for the help.


Go for the later ones. For that money they are going to be well used. I had 2 sets and sold a nice one for about $350.


----------



## spas (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a set of the new version on one of my bikes with 2000 Campy Record brake lever\shifters and they look and work great. Never had an issue setting them up either....

I always wanted them when I was a kid when they first came out in the 80's - when I found a brand new pair still in the box when I built my Trek 5500 in 2000 I grabbed them...

Hope this helps...
Steve



astrowolf said:


> Just wondering if these are worth the beauty to hassle ratio.
> 
> It seems as if they are as pretty as things get, but also impossible to install, and their workings seem super hit or miss. Some people claim they are the best ever, while others say they are all or nothing.
> 
> ...


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

bikerjulio said:


> The earlier versions (first and second gen) pictured below did not work well at all.
> 
> The redesigned later versions are quite powerful.


IIRC in the book "Campagnolo: 74 Years of Cycling Passion" even Campagnolo conceded that the first-gen Delta wasn't good, and they re-designed it quite a bit to arrive at the second-gen. 

Never owned them, but I remember somebody here said that the first-gen Delta wasn't a braking system, but rather a speed modulation system: When you're in a tight pack in Milano-Sanremo and the peloton slows down from 28.4 kph to 27.2 kph, the Delta is the perfect tool, but not for when you need a fistful of brakes to stop you from careening over an abyss .... !


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

The holy grail of bike parts for sure. I finally acquired my 5th gen pair several years back. I wouldn't call them easy to set up, but not that hard. New pads are pretty easy to find surprisingly. Matched up with Campy 10 ergo levers they have a very light feel. Two finger stops are entirely possible. They aren't going to lock your wheels which is a good thing. I can't think of a situation when locking the wheels inducing a skid is a good thing. Plus, the noobs just look in puzzlement, and the vintage riders are drooling.


----------

